# Very large Instacart orders



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

What do you guys do when an order is too large to fit in one cart? Haven’t had it happen before, but I just got a 60 item order that I’m sure will need more than 1 cart.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Phantomshark said:


> What do you guys do when an order is too large to fit in one cart? Haven't had it happen before, but I just got a 60 item order that I'm sure will need more than 1 cart.


Call for backup? lolz

Joking aside...it sounds like too much. Not sure, but can you 'cancel order too large'?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Just use 2 carts not too hard use a bunge cord to tie the 2nd to first


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Just use 2 carts not too hard use a bunge cord to tie the 2nd to first


Great idea.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

Can't stand Instacart. The first time I worked it was super easy. Just had to pick up already purchased, bagged stuff and deliver. 
Second day signed up for 11am to 2pm. Went on line, right away sent to a Whole Foods. This assignment was to shop. I started a little before 11am. Now I am not a Whole Foods shopper and don't know the stores at all. Right off the bat, there was a whole bunch of produce on the order. I'm not a vegetable fan and didn't even know what a lot of the stuff was. Took a reallllllllllly long time to find everything. Went on to other kinds of foods etc. Finally ready to go to check out about 3pm. Clerk wanted me to bag everything. So I did but that was slow going too until the clerk showed me how to fix a "double bag." These two days were both in the city of Seattle. I really wanted to be in Snohomish county where I live. So I got some hours in my county for today. I knew I didn't like this work but thought if I got orders in my home county maybe I would like it. Went on line in Snohomish Co. Got messages that I wasn't in my zone. But I was. Finally decided to go off line with Instacart and went online with Uber instead.
Bam ! Three requests right off the bat.

Just hope I can cancel the stupid bag order and get paid instead. I thought Uber screwed drivers, but these folks take the cake.


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

I’m averaging $18 an hour doing Instacart, and I’ve networked with other shoppers in my area doing $20+, I’ll be there soon. Sure beats the 61 cents a mile Uber pays me to drive around entitled people who don’t tip.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Phantomshark said:


> I'm averaging $18 an hour doing Instacart, and I've networked with other shoppers in my area doing $20+, I'll be there soon. Sure beats the 61 cents a mile Uber pays me to drive around entitled people who don't tip.


Make as much as possible before they flood your zone with new hires. Orders will then be super hard to get


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

Well Uber base pay in my area is $1.08. 0.61 for you is horrible!


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

Kater Gator said:


> Well Uber base pay in my area is $1.08. 0.61 for you is horrible!


It is. I can't even take a ride under 1.5x or illlose money, so my acceptance rate is under 10%. I haven't done an Uber in several weeks since I started running Amazon and delivering groceries.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Just use 2 carts not too hard use a bunge cord to tie the 2nd to first


Some have clips for babies. I clip the two carts together.


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

Phantomshark said:


> I'm averaging $18 an hour doing Instacart, and I've networked with other shoppers in my area doing $20+, I'll be there soon. Sure beats the 61 cents a mile Uber pays me to drive around entitled people who don't tip.


The pay will probably go down and you will get less batches after they hire more people. But enjoy while it lasts.



Phantomshark said:


> What do you guys do when an order is too large to fit in one cart? Haven't had it happen before, but I just got a 60 item order that I'm sure will need more than 1 cart.


I've seen pictures online that not only did the order not fit in one cart, it didn't all fit in the car for one trip. I think it was Costco. Guy got paid extra.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

notmyfavoritething said:


> The pay will probably go down and you will get less batches after they hire more people. But enjoy while it lasts.
> 
> I've seen pictures online that not only did the order not fit in one cart, it didn't all fit in the car for one trip. I think it was Costco. Guy got paid extra.


This was a fun batch today. Just a small sample. Dude was on third floor and so far no tip.

Best part? TWO full sized watermelons


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Wow, somebody likes bananas. Was there any note about making half really, really green or anything like that?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Wow, somebody likes bananas. Was there any note about making half really, really green or anything like that?


Yup, you can see it in my picture.

I posted on the Los Angeles Instacart and by chance a lady had his exact same order last Monday. He buys a weeks worth of grub for his office staff every Monday and never tips even though his office is on the third floor. Almost got my back screwed with this one.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> Yup, you can see it in my picture.
> 
> I posted on the Los Angeles Instacart and by chance a lady had his exact same order last Monday. He buys a weeks worth of grub for his office staff every Monday and never tips even though his office is on the third floor. Almost got my back screwed with this one.


Oh sheesh I missed the note. I hope I haven't done that while shopping. 50 bananas a week. Man, that just doesn't seem right. No potassium deficiencies in that office.

68 items is my biggest yet. But running 12 cases of water two cases at a time up a steep driveway almost dropped my old butt this past week. Maybe I need more bananas.


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> Yup, you can see it in my picture.
> 
> I posted on the Los Angeles Instacart and by chance a lady had his exact same order last Monday. He buys a weeks worth of grub for his office staff every Monday and never tips even though his office is on the third floor. Almost got my back screwed with this one.


My brother got sick one day from hauling water upstairs. Had to quit for the day halfway through his shift.

Then someone told him that in the rules it says that Instacart drivers don't do stairs.

Not sure what you are supposed to do at that point, if you can't do stairs and they don't want to come down and get the stuff.

And that was last year, so the rules might be different now anyway.


----------



## Uberdaddyo (Jan 3, 2018)

Wait you dont have to go up stairs?


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

Uberdaddyo said:


> Wait you dont have to go up stairs?


Until then, my brother and my husband both had done so. Not sure what you are supposed to do when there is stairs. It was just all that bottled water that was the problem, and it's hard to get a shift now so it hasn't come up since then.


----------

